# Wie errechne ich M/bit aus dbm



## der-rote (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo 
habe eine Frage, weiss einer wie man die Signalstärkeeinheit dbm in M/bit
umrechnet.
Bei mir steht in der Anzeige -68 dbm nur leider weiss ich nicht wieviel M/bit das sind.
Vielen Dank im voraus.
:-(


----------



## Lampe (5. Juni 2004)

-85 dBm (6 Mbit/s Datenrate)
-84 dBm (9 Mbit/s Datenrate)
-82 dBm (12 Mbit/s Datenrate)
-80 dBm (18 Mbit/s Datenrate)
-77 dBm (24 Mbit/s Datenrate)
-73 dBm (36 Mbit/s Datenrate)
-69 dBm (48 Mbit/s Datenrate)
*...deins ist wohl hier zwischen...*
-65 dBm (54 Mbit/s Datenrate)


----------

